# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تحصیل همزمان تو رشته نقاشی امکان داره؟

## Mr Sky

*سلام.
.
از اون جایی که میشه علاوه بر کنکور اصلی کنکور هنر هم میشه داد و با درصد 30 عمومی هم میشه قبول شدمیشه واسه هنر هم انتخاب رشته کرد و دانشگاه دولتی قبول شد؟وهمزمان توی دو رشته دولتی تحصیل کرد؟هزینه داره؟......؟>>
.ممنون*

----------


## POOYAE

فک نکنم چون در انتخاب رشته »  کنکور هنر و کنکور اصلی تون باهمه اینجوری نیس که انتخاب رشته هنر جدا انتخاب رشته کنکور اصلی تون جدا باشه / و در آخر شما در یک رشته قبول میشید پس دو رشته نمیشه  :Yahoo (1):  / اما میتونید در پیام نور درس بخونید با یک رشته ی دیگه از سراسری  :Yahoo (1):  اینم بگم پیام نور به دلیل اینکه کلاس ها غیر حضوریه این امکان هست بقیه دانشگاه اگر هم امکانش باشه خیلی سخته

----------


## POOYAE

این نکته هم فراموش نکنم » اگه اشتباه نکنم رتبه های زیر 100 یا 50 میتونن دو رشته همزمان در دانشگاه شون بخونن اینجوری هم میشه  :Yahoo (1):  / البته دقیق نمیدونم

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط PO_OUYa


فک نکنم چون در انتخاب رشته »  کنکور هنر و کنکور اصلی تون باهمه اینجوری نیس که انتخاب رشته هنر جدا انتخاب رشته کنکور اصلی تون جدا باشه / و در آخر شما در یک رشته قبول میشید پس دو رشته نمیشه  / اما میتونید در پیام نور درس بخونید با یک رشته ی دیگه از سراسری  اینم بگم پیام نور به دلیل اینکه کلاس ها غیر حضوریه این امکان هست بقیه دانشگاه اگر هم امکانش باشه خیلی سخته


.



پیام نور تو سایت کانون که دیدم اصلا نداشت این رشته..دولتی هم چند تا شهر بیشتر نبود....اگه رتبمم فرض کنیم زیر 50 بشه دانشگاه خودم  این رشته رو نداره......هیچی دیگه کلا بیخیالش*

----------


## POOYAE

> *.پیام نور تو سایت کانون که دیدم اصلا نداشت این رشته..دولتی هم چند تا شهر بیشتر نبود....اگه رتبمم فرض کنیم زیر 50 بشه دانشگاه خودم  این رشته رو نداره......هیچی دیگه کلا بیخیالش*


شما فک کنین که بشه در دو دانشگاه مختلف این اجرا بشه / باید دو دانشگاه در یک شهر باشن . بعدشم باید تداخل نداشته باشن کلاس . باید به هر دو رشته به یک میزان برسید / آدم بهش فکر میکنه دیوانه میشه  :Yahoo (4):   / اینکه میگم رتیه های زیر 50 یا 100 میتونن اینکارو انجام بدن ( با اجازه ی دانشگاه شون ) چون دانشگاه فک میکنه اینا ظرفیت شو دارند و وقتی در یک دانشگاه باشه شاید کمتر تداخل داشته باشه یا کلا تداخل نداشته باشن

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

> شما فک کنین که بشه در دو دانشگاه مختلف این اجرا بشه / باید دو دانشگاه در یک شهر باشن . بعدشم باید تداخل نداشته باشن کلاس . باید به هر دو رشته به یک میزان برسید / آدم بهش فکر میکنه دیوانه میشه   / اینکه میگم رتیه های زیر 50 یا 100 میتونن اینکارو انجام بدن ( با اجازه ی دانشگاه شون ) چون دانشگاه فک میکنه اینا ظرفیت شو دارند و وقتی در یک دانشگاه باشه شاید کمتر تداخل داشته باشه یا کلا تداخل نداشته باشن


رتبه های 1 تا  10 اونم کشوری می تونن تو دوتا رشته تحصیل کنن و اتفاقا سوال من هم هست که تو کدوم رشته ها می تونن تحصیل کنن ؟ یعنی اگه طرف رشته اش تجربی باشه می تونه هم تو پزشکی و هم تو دندون درس بخونه یا رشته های پایین تر ؟ من از یه مشاوری پرسیدم گفت می تونن پزشکی و یک رشته ی ساده تر مثل زبان و مدیریت و...... .
من خودم سوال دارم اگر کسی می دونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه.
سپاس

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط PO_OUYa


شما فک کنین که بشه در دو دانشگاه مختلف این اجرا بشه / باید دو دانشگاه در یک شهر باشن . بعدشم باید تداخل نداشته باشن کلاس . باید به هر دو رشته به یک میزان برسید / آدم بهش فکر میکنه دیوانه میشه   / اینکه میگم رتیه های زیر 50 یا 100 میتونن اینکارو انجام بدن ( با اجازه ی دانشگاه شون ) چون دانشگاه فک میکنه اینا ظرفیت شو دارند و وقتی در یک دانشگاه باشه شاید کمتر تداخل داشته باشه یا کلا تداخل نداشته باشن


.


به این چیزاش فک نکرده بودم*

----------


## POOYAE

> رتبه های 1 تا  10 اونم کشوری می تونن تو دوتا رشته تحصیل کنن و اتفاقا سوال من هم هست که تو کدوم رشته ها می تونن تحصیل کنن ؟ یعنی اگه طرف رشته اش تجربی باشه می تونه هم تو پزشکی و هم تو دندون درس بخونه یا رشته های پایین تر ؟ من از یه مشاوری پرسیدم گفت می تونن پزشکی و یک رشته ی ساده تر مثل زبان و مدیریت و.... من خودم سوال دارم اگر کسی می دونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه.سپاس


https://www.um.ac.ir/Education-laws-21.htm   میتونه کمکتون کنه  / تو اینجا گفته شده رشته ی دوم باید در مقطع کارشناسی باشه . در مورد رتبه ی یک تا ده هم بگم چند سال پیش یکی تو ماه عسل اومده بود با رتبه ی 50 داشت دو رشته میخوند / پزشکی + پرستاری

----------

